# مقدمة في البرنامج الهندسي: Surpac 6.1



## aidsami (23 يونيو 2012)

*مقدمة في برنامج
Surpac 6.1 *



السلام عليكم


بين أيديكم مقدمة في برنامج ال SURPAC

الغني عن التعريف و المتخصص اساسا في 

المناجم، الجيولوجيا و الطبوغرافيا (المساحة).

*________________*


المقدمة عبارة عن ملف WINRAR

يضم ملف PDF
+ 
ملفات مساعدة في التطبيقات.

_______________

*حجم: 6.28 MB*
______________
*
Word Pass:
باسوورد فك الضغط:*

techbooksoft.blogspot.com

*________________*


:31:

*رابط التحميل:
*
http://aa.vg/mrvzovo76kvt



*----------------*



*أتمنى استفادة طيبة للحميع*

​


----------



## hema.m.a.a (23 يونيو 2012)

سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## aidsami (23 يونيو 2012)

شكرااااا لمروركم الكريم و استفادة طيبة للجميع


للمزيد حول البرنامج ضع كلمة SURPAC في محرك البحث في المنتدى

ستحصل مثلا على هذا الموضوع المخفي:​

*هندسة علوم الارض (طبوغرافيا-جيولوجيا-مناجم...) من النظري الى الحاسوب:*


 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/313541-هندسة-علوم-الارض-(طبوغرافيا-جيولوجيا-مناجم-)-من-النظري-الى-الحاسوب#ixzz1ydrzjr4f

​


----------



## aidsami (24 يونيو 2012)

*رابط أخر:*

http://filemac.com/pmzq35msxeet.html











​


----------



## aidsami (25 يونيو 2012)

طريقة التحميل من الموقع aa.vg

الرابط الاول للمقدمة.





​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (5 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## aidsami (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرااااااااا للمرور العطر


----------

